# Et paf! Le chien... 1000 et des poussières au compteur



## Nil-the-Frogg

Eh oui, je réalise - un peu tard - que personne n'a pensé à ce pauvre toutou... Ses posts sont pourtant souvent pleins d'humour et offrent généralement des perspectives intéressantes. Oh, il se laisse parfois un peu entrainer par ses commentaires, mais n'est-ce pas normal pour un Superdupont qui se respecte?

Allez, roulez tout doux, histoire qu'il atteigne les 2000


----------



## zaby

Joyeux postiversaire, Paf le chien !

Puisque tu es un ..., le professeur Burp s'est spécialement déplacé pour donner une [dingo] conférence


----------



## misstic

Bonjour  Bien d'accord avec Nil-The-Frogg  J'apprécie d'autant plus la lecture de vos posts Paf, qu'il me semble que nous nous intéressons régulièrement aux mêmes sujets... C'est pourquoi je vous souhaite un joyeux postiversaire !!! Permettez-moi, à cette occasion, de vous inviter à une escapade musicale d'un groupe qui devrait vous être familier.... Une petite question... est-ce bien vous, lorsque vous vous reposez après avoir éclairé les lanternes de bien des foreros  Encore toutes mes félicitations


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je lève mon verre en ta direction pour fêter ce 1er K avec toi ! Mais je vois que tu ne m'as pas attendue... 
Je comprends maintenant pourquoi tu es toujours paf, le chien (*) ! 

 (*) Ah tiens, on dirait qu'il y en a d'autres qui voient double...


----------



## Paf le chien

Ben. Heu. Bon.

Je ne sais trop quoi dire, si ce n'est de vous remercier pour cette attention qui m'honore et me fait surtout très, très plaisir.

D'autant plus que j'apprécie énormément me prendre le bec discuter avec — du moins à vos côtés — vous toutes et tous.

C'est vrai, Zaby, qu'avatarder en Professeur Burp aurait été une très grande expérience, mais je n'aurais alors pas eu l'occasion de pouvoir sauver la Nouille Française de tous ces étrangers qui nous la convoitent, base de la survie de notre éducation universitaire. Quand a Sir Isaac, outre qu'il soit mon portraitiste, il me permet :

1. de modérer les susceptibilités anglo-saxonnes (mais c'est un agent double.  Chut ! Faut pas l'dire ! Yavait un vers — français — dans la pomme : c'est pourquoi il n'a trouvé _que_ 9,81 ! ) 
2. de retomber sur mes pieds quand, comme le dit si bien Nil-the-Frog, j'ai un peu tendance à me laisser entraîner dans mes posts (pas plus tard que la nuit dernière, avec la « _sélection_ » d'embauche par la « _graphologie_ » ).

Quant à « Paf le chien », si vous en connaissiez vraiment l'origine... 

Allez, je vous donne une piste : c'eût pu être « Tchick-Tchick la girafe » mais c'était bien trop difficile pour signer .

En fait, ça date des débuts de mon accès à USENET (~1985, un des premiers services d'Internet, avant même que le Web n'eût été imaginé) et du forum francophone « fr.alt.humour » sur lequel, quand quelqu'un sortait une histoire _vraiment _pas drôle, on répondait laconiquement « Et PAF, le chien ». Pour la petite histoire, celle de « Paf, le chien » (hum, ça sent la figure de rhétorique, non ? ) n'a _jamais_ été racontée sur le forum (non plus que  celle du baptème de l'air de Tchick-Tchick en hélicoptère, d'ailleurs )...

Vous voyez bien : je suis incorrigible 

Encore merci à vous un million (prochaine étape ?) de fois et tout spécialement à Nil-the-Frog pour m'avoir « initié » aux zus zet coutumes des _fora_ de WR 

À très bientôt,

et PAF, le chien.


----------



## 94kittycat

Salut, PAF, woof woof !! (Meow! Good thing we can't have a cat and dog fight over the internet...) Félicitations sur ton première K! J'espère voir une autre 1000 bientôt!!


----------



## Paf le chien

94kittycat said:


> Salut, PAF, woof woof !! (Meow! Good thing we can't have a cat and dog fight over the internet...) Félicitations sur ton première K! J'espère voir une autre 1000 bientôt!!



Merci 1K fois, 94kittycat


----------



## geve

Pif paf pouf, le millier est passé ! Félicitations Supergaulois.  Tiens, ta médaille du mérite, tu ne l'as pas volée.


----------



## Paf le chien

geve said:


> Pif paf pouf, le millier est passé ! Félicitations Supergaulois.  Tiens, ta médaille du mérite, tu ne l'as pas volée.



Pauvre bête 

Merci, Geve.


----------



## Punky Zoé

"Entre ici Paf le chien et ta cohorte _de Flip flap la girafe_, _Wizz le pingouin_, _Splach la souris_, _Scrouitch l'escargot_, _Wouf le chat_ et j'en oublie". *

Bon premier K., pour la suite, je n'aurai qu'un mot !

* Et pour Karine une variante ...


----------



## Paf le chien

Punky Zoé said:


> "Entre ici Paf le chien et ta cohorte _de Flip flap la girafe_, _Wizz le pingouin_,...



Je vois que tu connais tes « classiques » 



Punky Zoé said:


> * Et pour Karine une variante ...



ROFL !

En plus, ça marche pour moi  aussi ! Et pour tout dire, je la trouve même _excellente_ 

Le gnu et le pingouin... ouarf... « et PATH, le chemin ! » lol 

Merci 1Mfois, PZ.

À peluche,

François


----------



## Thomas1

Félicitations et bon postiversaire, Paf. 

À la tienne !


Thomas


----------



## Paf le chien

Thomas1 said:


> Félicitations et bon postiversaire, Paf.
> 
> À la tienne !
> 
> 
> Thomas



Merci infiniment (ça va devenir difficile de monter les enchères plus haut ) à toi, Thomas ! 

et PAF, le chien ! [hips]


----------



## itka

Un petit accompagnement à tout ce champagne ... là.

Avec toutes mes félicitations !


----------

